
What have the STORED PROCEDURES ever done for us? - vbilopav
https://dev.to/vbilopav/what-have-the-stored-procedures-ever-done-for-us-44f6
======
Gravyness
And you have to write your "code" in SQL? Where do you draw the line? Do you
put authentication there too? slugify for urls?

Although security is a big deal, tools evolved tremendously and databases just
aren't as flexible as other languages to do most task.

